# 2010 Madone 6 series paint crack



## pwiley2152 (May 13, 2010)

Ordered project one six series madone a few months ago. after about 800 (hilly) miles i noticed a small crack just behind the crank arm on the left side of the bike. the bike is white and shows all imperfections. it looks like a small hair on the frame. my local trek dealer assured me it was a paint crack nothing to worry about...it still makes me a little uncomfortable though...any thoughts????


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

can't ask these questions without pictures...


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Two things come to mind:

1) Most likely a paint crack, even without pix. Try and live with it, it is a carbon frame and you will certainly get more.

2) Trek has a one year warranty on the paint. Don't know how this affects coverage for this particular issue, but even if a warrantied issue, you will likely get more cracks in the future. Plus your frame will spend more time getting repainted/retouched than it will be ridden.

The early '08 Madone's really suffered from paint issues around the lugs. Trek seems to have worked on the paint formulas and those issues have settled down somewhat. But at the end of the day, this is a carbon frame, and paint is going to crack.

FWIW, the white really shows the cracks. All light colors do. The black tends to mask them. I have them all over my red colored 6 series. No big deal, they are hardly noticeable. 

HTH
zac


----------



## pwiley2152 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

pwiley2152 said:


> Thanks for the reply!


You're welcome. Oh and by the way: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## UDIS80 (Oct 23, 2010)

we have this paint cracks in israel to
trek change the frames with no issues


----------



## loetleen (Aug 11, 2010)

I had my 2009 6 series frame replaced under warranty without any fuzz. Some minute cracks in the paint at the base of the seat mast were enough to give me a brandnew 2011 6.5 frame. My new 2011 6 series Madone feels even better than my cracked Madone.
The arrows in the image point at the minute cracks.


----------

